

[Old] Taking payments online (in Europe) in 2013 - witek
http://jamesmaskell.co.uk/2013/online-payments-in-2013/

======
witek
Just wondering if anybody has an update as to the best payment solution in the
UK?

------
anderspetersson
Stripe has expanded to a few countries in Europe, including UK.

[https://stripe.com/global](https://stripe.com/global)

